# Uber drivers lose money driving for Uber



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

If Uber drivers drive without incentives and seclectively, they end up losing money on gas, tear + wear.

Today, I do one trip and decide to go home thinking about other ways of making real money, because Lyft or Uber is not the solution for stable income.

Total time spent on this trip is 30 minutes from accepting to dropoff, earning is 5.25 usd gross. After gas and stuff, I make nothing or lose money on this trip.

What the hell is Uber thinking? People will not drive for you if they dont make money


----------



## Ms.Diana (May 23, 2017)

This is the reason why I decided to drive just for part-time.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

The only drivers that will ultimately remain with Uber will be the ones willing
to work for the least. The biggest losers!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I do okay. But I am running 3 apps against each other.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Umm no...


They drive until they REALIZE they arn't making money. Like when stuff starts breaking on their car.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

OSC said:


> View attachment 124971
> If Uber drivers drive without incentives and seclectively, they end up losing money on gas, tear + wear.
> 
> Today, I do one trip and decide to go home thinking about other ways of making real money, because Lyft or Uber is not the solution for stable income.
> ...


What's the point of blacking out the last digits of those numbers? Anyone who graduated high school can easily use basic math to get those digits.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Canteev said:


> What's the point of blacking out the last digits of those numbers? Anyone who graduated high school can easily use basic math to get those digits.


I give you 5 USD via Paypal right now if you give me the correct blacked out numbers using your "graduated high school" math.


----------



## defbright (May 26, 2017)

Well last night I drove for the first time just to get the "feel" of things. After 3.5 hours I made 32 bucks, plus a $5 cancellation fee, plus a generous $15 dollar tip. Total $52 bucks. That's not much money. Although it was Tuesday night and slow, is this what I can expect in general? My trips were short trips. Hardly seems worth it.

I will try the airport later this afternoon and see if it turns out better and report. 

I'd like to rent a car for this, but it hardly seems worth it, if this is the way it goes.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

defbright said:


> Well last night I drove for the first time just to get the "feel" of things. After 3.5 hours I made 32 bucks, plus a $5 cancellation fee, plus a generous $15 dollar tip. Total $52 bucks. That's not much money. Although it was Tuesday night and slow, is this what I can expect in general? My trips were short trips. Hardly seems worth it.
> 
> I will try the airport later this afternoon and see if it turns out better and report.
> 
> I'd like to rent a car for this, but it hardly seems worth it, if this is the way it goes.


That's pretty funny, you did well with the tip. The vast majority of your rides won't tip so $35-40 was probably a realistic figure. After expenses that's about 7 or 8 bucks an hour. Welcome to Uber!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

The only way to make any money is to only work surge. Surges usually repeat in a noticeable pattern. ...Start charting surge. Open your app every hour and take note of when, where, how much and how long surge lasted. Then, next week, drive to the center of those areas with your app turned off. Wait for surge, log on and hope for a ride.


----------



## Gordon S. (Feb 13, 2017)

I do part-time typically destination rides to/from work, which is near airport, so I'm going that way anyhow. maybe a few deliveries at lunch. $100 a week or so. nothing crazy but easy monty. I honestly don't see how people could make a living full time, at least on X, unless they drove 80+ hours and destroyed their car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Gordon S. said:


> I do part-time typically destination rides to/from work, which is near airport, so I'm going that way anyhow. maybe a few deliveries at lunch. $100 a week or so. nothing crazy but easy monty. I honestly don't see how people could make a living full time, at least on X, unless they drove 80+ hours and destroyed their car.


You are lucky that you work in a good area for that. This is probably the best winning strategy I've heard for using Uber. If you are able to get rides that are on your commute than it pays for the slight inconvenience.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

OSC said:


> View attachment 124971
> If Uber drivers drive without incentives and seclectively, they end up losing money on gas, tear + wear.
> 
> Today, I do one trip and decide to go home thinking about other ways of making real money, because Lyft or Uber is not the solution for stable income.
> ...


My market probably have more drivers than passengers, This week's promotions is a lousy 1.1x to 1.2, Uber ants and only fools a drive for that low of a boost. I don't see how drivers are making money in my market.....It's terrible



Ace Richards said:


> The only drivers that will ultimately remain with Uber will be the ones willing
> to work for the least. The biggest losers!


 Whats sad is uber can reduce rates to 20 cent a mile and there will always be some fool still driving for these clowns.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RDU is at .70 a mile and I don't think they are doing any incentives while school is out. Guess what, plenty of ants out there toiling away. I'm getting to the point of thinking that if they are stupid enough to do it, they deserve what they get.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I have put in 14 hrs this week and made just short of $400. Approx. $28 an hour. I can live with that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> I have put in 14 hrs this week and made just short of $400. Approx. $28 an hour. I can live with that.


That's great. How many miles did you drive, what did that cost you. Do you do that every week or are you like most of the driver's and only remember your great days. I cleared 600 one day in less than 10 hours but that was one day out of over 1000 days that I've driven. I've had a lot more crappy ones.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

About 200 miles, $40 in gas. I understand the worrying about spikes when talking about making money. I average $150 a day gross which turns into about $100 profit. Everyone will have differing expenses, so your mileage may very. I usually drive between 6 and 8 hours to do that. I can do it quicker some days. Learn your area, learn your customers. Learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Ms.Diana (May 23, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> I have put in 14 hrs this week and made just short of $400. Approx. $28 an hour. I can live with that.


Not bad. It's enough for a decent living.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

That comes to 67,000 miles a year at that rate. You're doing great!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OSC said:


> View attachment 124971


I don't care what this thread is about or what anyone here has said. I care about one thing and it's driving me crazy!!

WHY SCRATCH OFF THE CENTS?? WHAT ARE YOU HIDING!!??


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't care what this thread is about or what anyone here has said. I care about one thing and it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> WHY SCRATCH OFF THE CENTS?? WHAT ARE YOU HIDING!!??


You must be a real Uber driver who drive for penny (or less).


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Canteev said:


> What's the point of blacking out the last digits of those numbers? Anyone who graduated high school can easily use basic math to get those digits.


Who cares?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

People work base and wonder why they aren't making more money....heavy sigh.


----------



## Ms.Diana (May 23, 2017)

Nick3946 said:


> That comes to 67,000 miles a year at that rate. You're doing great!


I agree. Enough to support your needs.


----------



## Moderndriver (Oct 4, 2017)

Jagent said:


> The only way to make any money is to only work surge. Surges usually repeat in a noticeable pattern. ...Start charting surge. Open your app every hour and take note of when, where, how much and how long surge lasted. Then, next week, drive to the center of those areas with your app turned off. Wait for surge, log on and hope for a ride.


...and watch the rider take you 5 miles out of surge zone and you end up driving all the way back. It's a loser.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Moderndriver said:


> ...and watch the rider take you 5 miles out of surge zone and you end up driving all the way back. It's a loser.


Not to mention many of us don't have surges. My city rarely has them. I am approaching 200 rides on both platforms over past three months and have received about four total that were ever surging (yep four and only because I assume the two I can remember can't possibly have been all of them).

Around here surges are generally a few minutes long just enough to encourage the dumb mice to chase the cheese. Rarely they are actually meaningful.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my freind picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fairs both groups payed was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of jibberish excusing there felony.....i replied back ... f all your jibberish.... you pay 50% abnd lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that

I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber people completly destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other buisness,.... don't do it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't care what this thread is about or what anyone here has said. I care about one thing and it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> WHY SCRATCH OFF THE CENTS?? WHAT ARE YOU HIDING!!??


Are you autistic?
Does it make your eye twitch?


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> I have put in 14 hrs this week and made just short of $400. Approx. $28 an hour. I can live with that.


LIAR


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I avoid working during rush hour. Not worth a penny. You need to drive smarter, know when to drive and where. Unless your market suck.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

angryuberman said:


> friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my freind picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fairs both groups payed was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of jibberish excusing there felony.....i replied back ... f all your jibberish.... you pay 50% abnd lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber people completly destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other buisness,.... don't do it


There is no way he got $20.00 of a $25.00 fare. Lyft keeps 20% or 25% of the time and mileage, plus ALL of their extra fees.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> There is no way he got $20.00 of a $25.00 fare. Lyft keeps 20% or 25% of the time and mileage, plus ALL of their extra fees.


seen it continuously on his phone on his account he baggesd 80% all night

in vegas lyft gives 80% and uber gives 50% simple as that

so if given a choice which app to answer i am answering lyft

and to boot... i think all riders should use lyft to teach uber a lesson.... we all try to buy tennis shoes not made by 10 year old orphans right... well people should use ride share companies that treat there drivers better


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

angryuberman said:


> seen it continuously on his phone on his account he baggesd 80% all night
> 
> in vegas lyft gives 80% and uber gives 50% simple as that
> 
> ...


You are probably confusing the Ride Earnings with the passengers fare. There is absolutely NO WAY he can net 80% of the passengers fare. He may be making 80% of the Ride Earnings but that is not the same thing. The only way you can see the passengers fare is if the passenger shows it to you on their phone after the ride.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

i just love when a uber plant comments on here.... i know dam well how to see what a uber rider pays and a lyft rider pays....

note to everyone ..,.uber monitors this website and they even post on here..,. watch your back


----------



## SpaceWheels (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok so it’s gotta be $0.85 a mile so $2.81. It’s gotta be $0.13 per minute giving you $2.47. There are only so many whole numbers that get you to $5.2x. In this case it’s 5.28. 

Now I’m assuming rates are whole numbers. 

There’s a reason he wants to hide it and it’s retaliation from UBER I guess. I mean there’s also privacy. Like the fact he was heading home. Anyway. 

Yes the money is just awful! Poor guy. Stuck in this awful ride share economy. I really feel for him. If they’d just pay him more they’d have happy drivers. At least he found out early. 

You sound young. Pizza delivery maybe? Until you find your career?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

angryuberman said:


> i just love when a uber plant comments on here.... i know dam well how to see what a uber rider pays and a lyft rider pays....
> 
> note to everyone ..,.uber monitors this website and they even post on here..,. watch your back


It's quite amusing being called an Uber plant by someone who probably hasn't done as may Lyft rides as I have, show me a screen shot from the Lyft driver app of what a pax paid for the ride you did. Show me. Pix or it didn't happen. I'll be waiting......


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

SpaceWheels said:


> Ok so it's gotta be $0.85 a mile so $2.81. It's gotta be $0.13 per minute giving you $2.47. There are only so many whole numbers that get you to $5.2x. In this case it's 5.28.
> 
> Now I'm assuming rates are whole numbers.
> 
> ...


this is correct people must be careful about posting on here if they still want to drive...you cannot trust anyone on here..,.uber is a evil company and will do retaliation


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

No surge, no boost, no other promotion means no ride.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jagent said:


> The only way to make any money is to only work surge. Surges usually repeat in a noticeable pattern. ...Start charting surge. Open your app every hour and take note of when, where, how much and how long surge lasted. Then, next week, drive to the center of those areas with your app turned off. Wait for surge, log on and hope for a ride.


Does any one know why surge was created?
C'mon on "plants who monitor the site." Feel free to chime in as we know how valuable your time is doing eh...umm.
So if you think it was to pay drivers more , well no.
However gauging how much people were willing to pay for a surge ride gave data to determine what to charge in the upfront pricing scheme, hence why you see the disappearance of surge pricing; thus the rideshare companies keeping the difference for themselves while drivers getting paid only the agreed upon pricing. To all the riders who provided this data to the ride sharing companies, they thank you.
Maybe they will give you a rider badge to compensate you or give you a quasi "VIP" misnomer status.

#fübrn


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Uber get my wife off my back from 8-3 then the kids get out of school and I chill.

Also having extra h00ker bucks around is nice, I mean money for church


----------



## Kevthegrad (Nov 12, 2017)

defbright said:


> Well last night I drove for the first time just to get the "feel" of things. After 3.5 hours I made 32 bucks, plus a $5 cancellation fee, plus a generous $15 dollar tip. Total $52 bucks. That's not much money. Although it was Tuesday night and slow, is this what I can expect in general? My trips were short trips. Hardly seems worth it.
> 
> I will try the airport later this afternoon and see if it turns out better and report.
> 
> I'd like to rent a car for this, but it hardly seems worth it, if this is the way it goes.


I think those of us with personality and engaging personalities can clean up with driving.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

When you arrived home, what did you come up with that made you more money ?


----------

